# trapping fox and coyote



## Lonewolf (Mar 1, 2007)

New to the game wondering how to catch them. I just started trappping agian after 25yrs of missing out. I have caught 4 bobcats, 34 muskrats, 1 mink and 8 ***** but know success. Any help would be great for next season.


----------



## Mongojoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Canine trapping covers *ALOT* of ground, from chooseing traps and making proper adjustments, to set location and trap placement... And being that broad of a subject it would take a whole lot of explaining...and it is probably the single most frequently cussed and discussed subject here. Specific questions are the easiest to answer in the allotted space here, and will get much more response... If you were to check back thru the earlier posted subjects in this forum, I am sure you will find more information than you can imagine on this...and most likely the answers to about any question you may have... There are some top notch canine trappers here, and I have seen posts where they give information, and have answered questions that it sometimes takes a beginning canine trapper years to learn... I'm not trying to be evasive or rude. I see that you are new here, and I just wanted to make sure you are aware of all the info that is already here. 
And hey, Welcome to the forum. We're glad to have you join us.


----------

